# Radio and my DCC system



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I have an NCE Powercab starter set system, the 025 model.

Although I have an nice long cable for the cab, I would prefer radio, as about 3 times an hour my feet are getting tangled in that cord.

Looking at the back of the packaging and the "Nothing Wasted" GROWTH illustrations, it seems I could "add" to my basic system and eventually have radio control.

It's only me, I rarely have two locomotives running concurrently, so 2 amps/one controller still seems good to me. 

Exactly what components do I need to add to make the cab "radio" instead of plug in? I just looked at the back of the cab, and sure enough, I have a place to put the AA batteries.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Your first and primary component is a thick wallet.


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

It's not that thick so I plan to purchase components over a several-month period. It's not an emergency, I don't need it all at once. 

Cheer, Ted


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

I find the NCE web site not too helpful. The back of the box on my starter set make it seem like it would be so-easy (not cheap, though) to upgrade to wireless, while "Nothing Wasted" GROWTH occurs. But trying to figure out what individual components I would need to add to make my system wireless is not so easy. It seems that all the information provided is for people who already know the answers, not for someone who doesn't! 

- Ted


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a very 'wordy' but informative video telling you all about adding a wireless
controller to your NCE DCC system.






Don


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks, Don, That at least gets me a good idea of what to buy and try first.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

NCE manuals and instructions in general leave a lot to be desired. They should hire a decent technical writer for their products.

This is the site I use for answers. I haven't opened the manual since I found this site.

https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

*OP:*

If you want wireless control, you might consider something like the Digikeijs DR5000, which has wifi built right into it. Looks to be a very well equipped dcc "control box", at a reasonable price ($200).

If you have dcc equipment now, it will work with all your installed decoders.

To serve as your "control surface", you could use any smartphone or tablet (either Android or iOS).

The app you want to serve as the controller is by Roco, called "z21".
It's free to download, and it works with the Digikeijs box.
You DO need a PC running Windows to set up the DR5000.
I'm told it might be possible to do it on a Mac that is running either bootcamp or Windows via "emulation" (VMWare fusion or Parallels).

If you want to see what the z21 app looks like, you can "run it in demo mode", and again, it's FREE.
Go to google play or the iOS App Store and search for "roco z21".
The app you want has a red engine on a blue background.
It will "run" on your phone or tablet, although you can't actually move trains on YOUR layout without "the power box"...


----------



## Dave NYC 1962 (Oct 17, 2020)

isoc said:


> I find the NCE web site not too helpful. The back of the box on my starter set make it seem like it would be so-easy (not cheap, though) to upgrade to wireless, while "Nothing Wasted" GROWTH occurs. But trying to figure out what individual components I would need to add to make my system wireless is not so easy. It seems that all the information provided is for people who already know the answers, not for someone who doesn't!
> 
> - Ted


From NCE (I had the same question),

This is your cheapest and simplest way: https://ncedcc.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201621389-Step-2-Option-B-Wireless-operation After you have purchased the Power Cab you may find that wireless is something you want. If that is the case the question becomes: What will be running the trains. The two cab option: The Power Cab MUST remain plugged in at all times to run the layout. You will need: Radio Base Station ( RB02 ) and any other radio equipped cab. 5240023 RB02 Wireless Base Station 916.50 MHz 5240011 Pro Cab-R Pro Cab with radio installed 5240040 CAB06r CAB06 with radio installed If you want the Power Cab itself to be wireless you must also purchase the SB5 Smartbooster to run the layout and power the track so the Power Cab can be unplugged. rbo2-rpt.pdf (80 KB) CAB-06&Cab-06Rv10.pdf (200 KB)


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

OK, I just ordered the radio base and a cab with radio. Not yet in stock at Walthers, but my local hobby shop ordered it for me and I should get them in a couple of weeks. Thanks for all the feedback! Cheers, Ted


----------



## isoc (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is the explanation I was looking for. 






I am still waiting, my radio base and cab with radio are on "back order." 

Cheers, Ted


----------

